# Cannot Boot from CD



## MastermanAndy (Aug 3, 2007)

Hello, I have a Compaq Presario 2800, and it will not Boot from the CD. I have just purchased a new hard drive, but cant install windows since I cant boot from the CD drive. I have accessed the BIOS Settings, and when I change the CD Drive (MultiBay) to priority 1, it all seems fine, I save changes and exit. But then it will just still try to boot from the HArd Drive. If I have missed anything, please tell me, thanks in advance


----------



## dashboardy (Jul 31, 2007)

how bout a boot menu? in theory if you set it to priority 1 in the bios it should work - i guess i'll ask the obvious question... did you save the settings, or just exit the bios? If you press escape at the initial bios screen (repeatedly) does it bring up a boot menu?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum,
First are you using a multi bay CD rom or a USB? If you are using a multibay CD rom. Go into your BIOS and check to see if the BIOS is set to AUTO Detect all drives. You may have the option to detect primary and secondary drives and besure these are set to AUTO detect. ON you BOOT loader be sure that it is set to boot from CD first then HD. If there is a option to disable your splah screen disable it. XP will prompt you to press any key to start the install, but the splash screen may hide it. If you are using a USB CD rom please let us know.
Hope this helps,
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## MastermanAndy (Aug 3, 2007)

Hello dashboardy, as you can see from my post, yes I saved changes.

BCCOMP, im using a MultiBay CD Rom drive, and my Bios has very little options, so it doesnt have the option to AUTO detect all drives. Its set to boot Cd first, then HD. and theres no option to disable the splash screen. Thanks =)


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

When you insert the CD rom does your Compaq give off three beeps? It should if the laptop is detecting the multibay CD rom. If the XP does not boot from CD have you tried another bootable CD Disk (Like Windows 98 or a Live Linux CD). I am just trying to see if the XP CD may be damaged (Is it an original or a copy) or if the CD rom is misconfigured or damaged. I see in your previous POST that you are sure it is set to boot from CD first.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## MastermanAndy (Aug 3, 2007)

It doesnt make 3 beeps when I insert it. The CD is fine, ive tried with a Linux Live CD and some others and they all dont work. The CD is legit. Im starting the think it may be the CD Rom, so at the moment im thinking of buying an external enclusure for my PC so I can install windows onto the Laptop HD through my computer. Would that work? thanks =)


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Unfortunetly I do not think so, XP will load the OS for your PC not your laptop (different configurations). Can you give me your product number? It is located on the back of the laptop. Also when you installed the CD-Rom did you remove the Battery? Before giving up on this CD-Rom. Try to reinstall it with the battery removed. Once installed go to your BIOS and set it to default settings. Then go to your MAIN Bios screen and see if the BIOS shows it (I am not sure you have this option). Then reboot with the XP cd in the CD-Rom. Also If you think you have it all setup right. Do you hear the CD-Rom working (spinning) at all on bootup. It is possible that the CD-ROM is defective, but I want to see if we can confirm this in any way. 
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## MastermanAndy (Aug 3, 2007)

But cant you not when in the Windows setup select where to install it, like what drive? Therefore I could select the Laptop HD to install it on? Anyway, here is my product number(I think): 470044 - 690

And the CD Rom Drive was part of the Laptop, came with it from the store so I did not have to install it. Yeah I can hear it spinning at Bootup, but then I think it sort of gives up, you hear it start spinning quickly and loudly twice, then it starts cluncking quietly.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

OK,
Sorry I did not get back to you sooner. Did you have any problem with this CD-Rom Before or the laptop?
You just installed a new hard drive, double check your install. Does you BIOS detect it? I would Reseat the harddrive, and CD-rom, Also reseat your RAM. Then go into your BIOS and set it to the default settings. Be sure you remove all power (battery) when you do this. There may be a poor connection or something became dislodged when you replaced the harddrive. Post back with results.
Thanks, 
Bill


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Make sure you check that drives match with the master/slave setup. Drives come from the factory as CS, so if you use it this way (I prefer Master/Slave), then make both are set the same if on the same cable.


----------



## MastermanAndy (Aug 3, 2007)

Sorry I didnt get back sooner, ive been away for a while. Anyway, I have decided it is a problem with the CD Drive, as everything else seems fine. Trouble is, im having some problems figuring out a Drive to buy, as I am not sure what connection type my drive is. It looks like a slot, but it is a bigger slot than most laptop DVD Drives ive seen. If anyone could tell me the different types of connections that a drive can conenct via I would be really grateful, thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Your Laptop has a Slim-Drive CD Rom. There are many manufactures of these drives and most are compatible with this laoptop. If you can pull the CD Rom out and POST the specs on this. We may be able to help you determine a good replacement at a decent price.
Thanks,
Bill
PS- Did you attempt to clean the optical lens on the CD Rom? This may be dirty.


----------



## MastermanAndy (Aug 3, 2007)

Ok thanks, here are the specs : 

CT: 75278027SNO35T

Compaq Part No. 251391 - M30

GDR - 8081N (M36A)

Carbon

Style 3

F/W: 0010
H/W: C
MECHA: C

DVD ROM Drive Model GDR-8081N
Factory ID : GR
DHHS Code: GD


I had no idea what to post so I just put most of whats on it 

And no, I havent cleaned it yet  What should I use to clean it with?

Thanks alot, youve been really helpfull so far


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

You can pick up a CD-ROM cleaner kit at places like Radio Shack, Best Buys or similar places. The kit should contain a special CD and cleaner with instruction. Cost is around $15.00-$20.00. This will clean all CD Players not just computers. Here is a link that may help you; 
http://www.computerhope.com/cleaning.htm
In the meantime I will try to see what I can find for a CD Rom replacement.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## MastermanAndy (Aug 3, 2007)

Should of said I live in the UK  But yeah, I see those cleaning kits all around hardware stores here, so they should be simple to find. As for the CD Rom replacement, that can be from anywhere really, I dont mind overseas postage cost 

Thanks again for all your help 

EDIT: Just to show you, here is the CD Rom and the inside of the bay where it slots in, hope it helps 

CD Rom:

http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/9131/image013wf1.jpg

Inside the Bay:

http://img159.imageshack.us/img159/5081/image014xe4.jpg

As you can see the slot seems much bigger than all the CD roms ive seen :4-dontkno


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for the screen shots. I will see what I can find.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## MastermanAndy (Aug 3, 2007)

No problem, good luck and thanks =)


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

If you cotact NEWEGG with your specs they should be able to find a newer CD-Rom drive for your system . The reason I would contact them is they are very good and is (IMO) one of the best in thier warranties and service.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## MastermanAndy (Aug 3, 2007)

thanks, I just spoke with them and unfortunately they said they do not offer technical support, but they refered me to thier forum eggxpert.com, so im gonna try there


----------



## MastermanAndy (Aug 3, 2007)

Sorry about the double post, but do you think this will fit:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Original-Comp...yZ131540QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

? It seems that only Compaq models have that type of connection.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
I just got off the phone with HP. The part number for a DVD/CDRW is 301294-001.
A DVDRW is 285284-001. I would google to see what you can find price wise. A quick search for the DVD/CDRW was around $110.00 US. I am not sure what that would be in the UK.
Hope this helps.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## MastermanAndy (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi, thanks alot for your help, I think im gonna buy one of ebay, some ive seen have gone for $50, so thats pretty good. Thanks again for all your help


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Let us know how you make out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

